# Speicherbezeichnungen  was verbirgt sich dahinter



## steinbock91 (12. November 2005)

was steht für diese Bezeichnung ----Qualität: Major
on 3rd --- bei Speichern.


----------



## metalgear (12. November 2005)

Hallo steinbock,

grob betrachtet bedeutet "Major on 3rd" mWn, dass bei der Herstelleung des Speichers nicht ausschließlich Komponenten der Markenherstellers (Major) verwendet werden. Mit anderen Worten: 

*Markenchips* (beispielsweise Infineon) werden auf *No-Name Platinen* (3dr Party) verbaut. 

Ich hab aber auch unter Google keine eindeutige Definition gefunden. 

Gruß
metalgear


----------



## steinbock91 (25. November 2005)

danke für die Antwort sie hat mir doch geholfen


----------

